# New five year plan for Australia universities



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A new Ministerial Co-ordinating Council on International Education is to be set up in Australia as part of a five year plan to make sure the country continues to be attractive to students from overseas. It is a response to a report from the International Advisory Council which makes 35 recommendations addressing seven key issues [...]

Click to read the full news article: New five year plan for Australia universities...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

